# Looking for a Breeder



## coleminer

I am new to this forum and looking for a breeder in Northern California. Does anyone have any recommendations? This will be our first Havanese.  We have a 15 month old mini doxie who would really like a playmate. We would definitely be open to an "older" pup. Thank you!


----------



## ama0722

We have a lot of northern cali Hav Breeders on the forum and it is such a great area to live with a Havanese, they have tons of playdates- I was able to attend a few 

My little boy Dasher is from Kathy who I can't say enough good things about her or my puppy buying experience. There are also several other great breeders from your area on the forum as well- Kimberly, Elaine, and Katie. If I am leaving any of you out, sorry I am on a brain freeze!

You may really want to check out the local havanese club up there as well-http://www.capitalhavaneseclub.com/

I am sure you will get a lot of members from that area to chime in so good luck with your search


----------



## juliav

We also have Kate from www.moptophavanese.com.  
There is www.amorhavanese.com, www.colinahavanese.com

Good luck,


----------



## coleminer

Thank you so much for the information. I will definitely check them out.


----------



## MaddiesMom

I'm not sure where you live in N. CA, but we live in the SF/Bay Area. My havanese, Maddie, is from Havtahava (Kimberly) in this area. Maddie is a wonderful pet, healthy, great temperament (she's certified as a Therapy Dog), and is everything we hoped for. Kimberly is a wonderful breeder, does all the health testing, and will remain a constant support for you and your puppy. If you want an older pup, she often has contacts that she recommends and can help you in this area. As Amanda has pointed out, there are several great breeders in N. CA. Its important to find a breeder who does complete health testing, doesn't pop out puppies for profit, and is focused on what's best for the breed. You may have to wait or go on a waiting list with them for awhile, but its definitely worth it!


----------



## coleminer

We live in Redding. I actually chatted with Kimberly by email, but I didn't ask about older pups. I will do that.


----------



## bullwinkle

Try Cornerstone Kennels in Chico ,California... Kelly and Mandy. They also have older dogs available at times... Some on line now....as well as pups...


----------



## EstrellaVila

Tons of Norcal breeders, youve already been given names. They also go to local dog shows if you want to meet with them and become more educated in the breed (highly recommend it, and its TONS of fun!)


----------



## Poornima

ama0722 said:


> We have a lot of northern cali Hav Breeders on the forum and it is such a great area to live with a Havanese, they have tons of playdates- I was able to attend a few
> 
> My little boy Dasher is from Kathy who I can't say enough good things about her or my puppy buying experience. There are also several other great breeders from your area on the forum as well- Kimberly, *Elaine*, and Katie. If I am leaving any of you out, sorry I am on a brain freeze!
> 
> You may really want to check out the local havanese club up there as well-http://www.capitalhavaneseclub.com/
> 
> I am sure you will get a lot of members from that area to chime in so good luck with your search


I am originally from N. CA and my Benji and Lizzie are from *Elaine*. She is not only an experienced, reputable breeder but genuinely cares for her pups and puppy owners. She does all the health testing, shows her dogs in AKC shows, and offers all the support and guidance constantly. The puppies always get a good head start at potty training and doggie manners before they go to their forever homes. My experience with Elaine has been wonderful and I highly recommend her. She goes way beyond what is expected of a good, responsible breeder and she is everything I had hoped for.

As Amanda noted here, we have been truly lucky to have a wonderful group of breeders who are dedicated, supportive, experienced, and caring. It has been a pleasure to have met them at various playdates and get togethers.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## coleminer

I really appreciate all your help!

Laurie


----------



## sanducando

**bump* Looking for a breeder in the Bay area / NorCal*

Hi all,

I am so glad to have found this community. We have been learning lots from reading different threads as we prepare to adopt our first Hav 

Does anyone know of any breeders in the Bay area / NorCal with puppies available? We've found a few breeders with young / adult dogs, but only one breeder with pups (Cornerstone Kennels). We've discovered that a lot of breeders mentioned earlier in this thread have stopped breeding, so any guidance would be greatly appreciated from the experts!

Happy holidays everyone!

Sandy


----------



## CacheHavs

Hi Sandy,
Welcome to the forum :welcome: I am glad that you have found us 

I just sent you a private message.


----------



## TilliesMom

okay, REDDING!!! No way! wooooot! woooot!!!!!
I'm gonna send you a pm!


----------



## lfung5

I don't think Cornerstone Kennels does all the proper health testing. You might want to research that. There are a ton of great breeder sin your area. I'm sure some other members will chime in.


----------



## juliav

Sandy,

Did you see breeder recommendations on the previous page??

Edited to add that Corner Stone doesn't do much in terms of health testing and doesn't show/champion their dogs. They also always have puppies available that they charge premium for. I would look elsewhere.


----------



## nycali

I highly recommend the 3 mentioned: Elaine, Kathy and Kimberly for their reputation and wisdom to share. They are the ones I have been in contact with for advice and information, and I would happily recommend them.


----------



## bullwinkle

My dog Shadow has been great. I have all the papers that show the testing of her parents and her father was a champion..so they do show/champion their dogs... just difference of opinion here. I just have had a good experience with cornerstone kennels so would recommend them ....


----------



## sanducando

The reason why I bumped this thread is because we've researched/contacted all the breeders recommended earlier and most, if not all, did not have puppies available. I was hoping to get a fresh perspective since the thread is somewhat stale (from 2008).

I'd be interested to hear more on CK and your experiences with them - I was under the impression they show their dogs, but I have heard differently from others as well. Also, do breeders generally discourage visiting different breeders' litters to decide which puppy to take home? Is it usually a one-time visit and adoption, or do breeders prefer to establish a relationship with adopters over time as they choose which dog to take home?

Thanks in advance, this is a great help!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Good breeders welcome a visit or two just not in the same day you visit another kennel. If possible you should visit the breeder and see where they keep their dogs. Also you should see the dogs pedigree before you buy. It is easy to check if a Breeder has dogs being shown or are showing. You just follow the shows, it is easy on the internet.


----------



## pjewel

Sandy, welcome to the group. I'm sure you'll get other suggestions for Northern California breeders. I'm in New York so I'll leave that to the locals. You'll find a lot of great information here so hang around, ask all the questions you like and you'll find the perfect havanese for you.

Good luck with the move as well.


----------



## bullwinkle

HI, Shadows parents were Ivan and Goldie.. She was about 3 months when I got her.. She was shipped to New York from Chico ,California which was scary for me but she turned out fine. She has been the best dog I have ever had and I have been through a lot of different dogs...I had no problems with cornerstone kennels but if you are close by them they should let you visit..I would have liked to see what their facility is like...Good luck with all...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I hope you post about your visit


----------

